# charging air cast/wrist splints w/ E/M



## kissie (Sep 21, 2011)

I was wondering if it is ok to code splinting cpt codes ie(29100 series) for the ER when you are already charging the EM facility and physician levels? Also the ICD 9 procedure 93.54? 
I have two opinions from different hospitals on this.


----------

